# I have better eyes than sean o pry



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

How much does eye area actually matter? I’m 15 and have better eyes than all top models just curious what is the height/psl I need to reach to be a gigaslayer.


----------



## Deleted member 15569 (Mar 9, 2022)

Post pics


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

omfg my copy


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> omfg my copy


huh? send me your eyes in pm. I 10000000% mog you into oblivion


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

send pic to @Baldingman1998 he will be honest , ded srs
he will say exactly where you stay in eye area


or you can send it to me, i will tell you honestly


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

DogPilledAsFuck said:


> Post pics


can pm trusted users. Not posting here tho


----------



## Deleted member 18045 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> How much does eye area actually matter? I’m 15 and have better eyes than all top models just curious what is the height/psl I need to reach to be a gigaslayer.


Send pik


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> huh? send me your eyes in pm. I 10000000% mog you into oblivion


id be happy if you mogged me


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> send pic to @Baldingman1998 he will be honest , ded srs
> he will say exactly where you stay in eye area
> 
> 
> or you can send it to me, i will tell you honestly


i don’t know how to pm so u gotta send me the message first I think


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> id be happy if you mogged me


you shouldn’t be. I’m scared for you tbh. I don’t know how you think u can compare top model eyes mogger to yourself


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 9, 2022)

I’m not yo boyfriend I’m yo homie

I let her call me by my government name


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Mar 9, 2022)

his eye area pic he sent me:


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> his eye area pic he sent me:
> View attachment 1583455


don’t compare me to this. I just sent my eyes to @Thompsonz he should be able to confirm that I have the best eyes he has ever seen


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> don’t compare me to this. I just sent my eyes to @Thompsonz he should be able to confirm that I have the best eyes he has ever seen


i mog you very hard


----------



## Deleted member 18086 (Mar 9, 2022)

tales


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

BeyondHope said:


> tales


he has top tier eye area, but no way its on psl god level


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Mar 9, 2022)

yeah, and u dont wanna send pics cus ull get doxxed right?


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> he has top tier eye area, but no way its on psl god level


keep coping for me bby


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

inferiorpispot234 said:


> yeah, and u dont wanna send pics cus ull get doxxed right?


I am dming to trusted users. Ur a nobody


----------



## Jagged0 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> I am dming to trusted users. Ur a nobody


Pm me I'm a neutral non bias longtime member


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 9, 2022)

another 198cm 20cm dick 4000000 at the bank account


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> can pm trusted users. Not posting here tho


Pm I am trusted, never doxxed


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Pm I am trusted, never doxxed


u gotta pm first idk how to


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> another 198cm 20cm dick 4000000 at the bank account


no i’m 15 years old and 5’11. Doesn’t change the fact I mog psl god’s eye areas


----------



## Jagged0 (Mar 9, 2022)

Just saw his eye area looks extremely aesthetic. Op could arguably be able to say this and not be wrong it's up to preference


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Jagged0 said:


> Just saw his eye area looks extremely aesthetic. Op could arguably be able to say this and not be wrong it's up to preference


appreciate you being honest and not coping like others


----------



## BradAniston (Mar 9, 2022)

0 pic = 0 fuck given greycel.
Keep coping every curry mog you to death here


----------



## Deleted member 17702 (Mar 9, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> his eye area pic he sent me:
> View attachment 1583455


good eye are but idk about "mogs all top models"


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

RickyApe said:


> good eye are but idk about "mogs all top models"


those arent my eyes I have never dmed MoeZart before


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

BradAniston said:


> 0 pic = 0 fuck given greycel.
> Keep coping every curry mog you to death here


people in the dms can confirm I mog these psl gods to oblivion


----------



## Deleted member 17702 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> those arent my eyes I have never dmed MoeZart before


dm me your eyes


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

you are trial version of me


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> you are trial version of me


I fucking mog you, and I haven’t seen your eyes before. Let’s find a 100% objective middleman and I can guarantee that he is going to fucking laugh at you. Stop comparing yourself to me.


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

RickyApe said:


> dm me your eyes


i’m dming it to well known people sorry. U are new to this forum and I don’t want to mog you to deleting your account


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Mar 9, 2022)

RickyApe said:


> good eye are but idk about "mogs all top models"


body is also mogger


----------



## Deleted member 17702 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> i’m dming it to well known people sorry. U are new to this forum and I don’t want to mog you to deleting your account


cucked response


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> body is also mogger
> View attachment 1583512


that’s isnt me. Stop coping cause I mog you into oblivion and u are too high inhib to even fucking dm me to see these eyes jfl


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

RickyApe said:


> cucked response


u are a no one that I also mog into oblivion


----------



## slayer69 (Mar 9, 2022)

dm me son


----------



## Deleted member 17702 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> u are a no one that I also mog into oblivion


true status is being well known in a forum full of autistic looksmaxxers


----------



## one job away (Mar 9, 2022)

BradAniston said:


> 0 pic = 0 fuck given greycel.
> Keep coping every curry mog you to death here


I liked you’re comment until you said every curry mogs. 

I take my react back


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 9, 2022)

I have seen it.

Good color, Good lashes and brows, wide PFL, vertically narrow, no UEE


But pretty sure it was from a selfie and not a candid and the selfie distortion can actually make your eyes look better and it’s easier to fraud with slight angle tilts, squinching etc.

It doesn’t mog Gandy and De poot for sure. With O pry it depends. Looks less aspie but I don’t know if it looks as good on a candid as o prys eyes


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> I fucking mog you, and I haven’t seen your eyes before. Let’s find a 100% objective middleman and I can guarantee that he is going to fucking laugh at you. Stop comparing yourself to me.




im sure everyone who saw my eyes would agree i mog you

@the BULL @StrangerDanger


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> I have seen it.
> 
> Good color, Good lashes and brows, wide PFL, vertically narrow, no UEE
> 
> ...


thought u wouldn’t cope. Sadly u are. It is clear I mog all of them


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> im sure everyone who saw my eyes would agree i mog you
> 
> @the BULL @StrangerDanger


JFL. Tell them to dm me, and rate my eyes. I mog you into oblivion my boy


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> JFL. Tell them to dm me, and rate my eyes. I mog you into oblivion my boy


@the BULL @StrangerDanger @Baldingman1998 dm this guy and compare mine to his 
day and night
im gigachad you are chadlite


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> thought u wouldn’t cope. Sadly u are. It is clear I mog all of them


Gandy and de poot mog you.

Especially since their eyes look impressive on candids unfrauded.
We have seen yours only on a selfie which can easily be frauded


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Gandy and de poot mog you.
> 
> Especially since their eyes look impressive on candids unfrauded.
> We have seen yours only on a selfie which can easily be frauded


jfl at u thinking they don’t fraud. I mog them into oblivion tho


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> @the BULL @StrangerDanger @Baldingman1998 dm this guy and compare mine to his
> day and night
> im gigachad you are chadlite


please shut the fuck up. They obviously are gonna overrate you. I honestly trust @Korea’s & @AscendingHero's opinions so we can ask him. He will fucking laugh at u for comparing yourself to me jfl


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> please shut the fuck up. They obviously are gonna overrate you. I honestly trust @Korea’s opinion so we can ask him. He will fucking laugh at u for comparing yourself to me jfl


u didnt see my eyes yet bark


----------



## Kroker (Mar 9, 2022)

DM me pics... Trusted rate - never doxxed


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> JFL. Tell them to dm me, and rate my eyes. I mog you into oblivion my boy


Dm me


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Mar 9, 2022)

@germanlooks @Thompsonz rate him PSL wise, seems like the guys who are 5-5.75 PSL are the most insufferable here, Salludon Amnesia Arvid tier users are alot more humble


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> @germanlooks @Thompsonz rate him PSL wise, seems like the guys who are 5-5.75 PSL are the most insufferable here, Salludon Amnesia Arvid tier users are alot more humble


you saw his eyes or what?


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Mar 9, 2022)

Sean O'Pry is a gay alien.


----------



## the BULL (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> please shut the fuck up. They obviously are gonna overrate you. I honestly trust @Korea’s opinion so we can ask him. He will fucking laugh at u for comparing yourself to me jfl


Thompsonz Is a terachad


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> @germanlooks @Thompsonz rate him PSL wise, seems like the guys who are 5-5.75 PSL are the most insufferable here, Salludon Amnesia Arvid tier users are alot more humble


Only saw his eyes so can’t rate him overall


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> you saw his eyes or what?


No I haven't. Just saying that in a certain looks level, people tend to have big egos, like they're compensating for other shit in their life. Could be true for this guy idk.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Mar 9, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Only saw his eyes so can’t rate him overall


just rate eyes i guess


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> just rate eyes i guess


They look really good but without seeing them in a candid (with distance) I can’t properly say how good because they could be and are for sure frauded slightly


----------



## Sny (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> How much does eye area actually matter? I’m 15 and have better eyes than all top models just curious what is the height/psl I need to reach to be a gigaslayer.


Pm pics


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> u didnt see my eyes yet bark


I don’t have to knowing I mog all “psl gods” jfl


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> I don’t have to knowing I mog all “psl gods” jfl


ok


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Kroker said:


> DM me pics... Trusted rate - never doxxed


u have to dm first idk how to


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Sny said:


> Pm pics


dm me first idk how to


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> @germanlooks @Thompsonz rate him PSL wise, seems like the guys who are 5-5.75 PSL are the most insufferable here, Salludon Amnesia Arvid tier users are alot more humble


my overall face was rated around a 6-6.5 before. My eyes are in god category and are at least 7.5. I do agree my eyes are better than my overall face


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> They look really good but without seeing them in a candid (with distance) I can’t properly say how good because they could be and are for sure frauded slightly


my eyes are literally best eyes you’ll see. Just look at the pfl. I pfl mog literally everyone in this world


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> send pic to @Baldingman1998 he will be honest , ded srs
> he will say exactly where you stay in eye area
> 
> 
> or you can send it to me, i will tell you honestly


You have better coloring (in my opinion)(a10)
You have better eyebrows (thicker and longer)
You have better hooding
He has bigger horizontally eyes
He has better tear ducts
he has more symmetry I think

He also has better camera angle and quality tbh. Your eyes are too far from the camera


It's pretty close but in my humble opinion thomsons Mogs. Both have top tier eye areas and mog psl models (psl incel models)


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> my overall face was rated around a 6-6.5 before. My eyes are in god category and are at least 7.5. I do agree my eyes are better than my overall face


pm face if you don't mind

trusted rater, have rated 2 dozen users in pms
multiple users can confirm


----------



## Kroker (Mar 9, 2022)

@curlyheadjames eye area looks close to OP


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> You have better coloring (in my opinion)(a10)
> You have better eyebrows (thicker and longer)
> You have better hooding
> He has bigger horizontally eyes
> ...


I don’t have to look at his eyes to even consider this. I obviously mog him into fucking hells of oblivion. I don’t know how you can compare a psl god (me) to @Thompsonz jfl


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

Kroker said:


> @curlyheadjames eye area looks close to OP


they have same eyes


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Kroker said:


> @curlyheadjames eye area looks close to OP


don’t compare me to him ever. I have the best eyes you’ll ever see


----------



## Hueless (Mar 9, 2022)

Dm let me see


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> pm face if you don't mind
> 
> trusted rater, have rated 2 dozen users in pms
> multiple users can confirm


never dming face even if it’s pm. I can dm you my eyes if you want. You have to dm first tho


----------



## Kroker (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> they have same eyes


True, same color same everything except maybe Curlyheadjames has better PCT 


Also can you DM me your eye area pic? 
I never doxx


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

u have to dm first


Hueless said:


> Dm let me see


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 9, 2022)

Op is delusional 
He thinks he mogs Gandy and de poot


----------



## StrangerDanger (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> they have same eyes


you eyemog him to death its not even close


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Mar 9, 2022)

@Thompsonz has better iirc. OP is top tier too but his eyebrows seem more on the sparse side. Pfl seems above average but nothing crazy.


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

ur opinion doesn’t matter. @Korea can you settle this debate once and for all? U probably have the best takes on this forum


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> @Thompsonz has better iirc. OP is top tier too but his eyebrows seem more on the sparse side. Pfl seems above average but nothing crazy.


wtf is better iirc. Don’t compare to humans here jfl. I obviously mog him into oblivion. U know it too deep inside you. Probably scared cause u don’t want @Thompsonz to get mad at u


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

@Korea dm me


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> wtf is better iirc. Don’t compare to humans here jfl. I obviously mog him into oblivion. U know it too deep inside you. Probably scared cause u don’t want @Thompsonz to get mad at u


bro your funny
idc, you mog! i really dont care i thought its funny that another guy posts the same shit i posted couple months ago


----------



## StrangerDanger (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> @Korea dm me


dm the eyes


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> dm the eyes


I did i’m not high inhib like u jfl


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> bro your funny
> idc, you mog! i really dont care i thought its funny that another guy posts the same shit i posted couple months ago


You obviously care. You literally made a thread @‘ed me and called me slurs jfl. Keep coping for me tho


----------



## Korea (Mar 9, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Op is delusional
> He thinks he mogs Gandy and de poot
> View attachment 1583629
> 
> View attachment 1583631


He either sent me a different picture, or you're wrong lmao.

They're like on the same levels.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> I did i’m not high inhib like u jfl


can't see them


----------



## Hueless (Mar 9, 2022)

Close to psl gods


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> He either sent me a different picture, or you're wrong lmao.
> 
> They're like on the same levels.


Korea’s opinion > all.

This debate should be settled by now.

I compete/mog psl gods at 15 years of age jfl


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

I dmed it to Korea. If you cant see my eyes why did u say @Thompsonz had a better eye area jfl


StrangerDanger said:


> can't see them


----------



## StrangerDanger (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> I dmed it to Korea. If you cant see my eyes why did u say @Thompsonz had a better eye area jfl


because he has the best eyes on the forum


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Hueless said:


> Close to psl gods


Mogs them imo. Thank you for your honest opinion tho


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> I dmed it to Korea. If you cant see my eyes why did u say @Thompsonz had a better eye area jfl


i post 10 comments in every thread and make threads about everything doesnt matter i care

you mog, stop tagging me


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> because he has the best eyes on the forum


I understand why you don’t consider me a part of the forum as “psl gods” don’t count


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> i post 10 comments in every thread and make threads about everything doesnt matter i care
> 
> you mog, stop tagging me


Yes I mog you. Might as well leave this server now and pray that you one day get to 1/10 of my eye level


----------



## wollet2 (Mar 9, 2022)

You look like a subhuman insect. My butthole mogs your eye area


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> Yes I mog you. Might as well leave this server now and pray that you one day get to 1/10 of my eye level


bruh


----------



## StrangerDanger (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> I understand why you don’t consider me a part of the forum as “psl gods” don’t count


they dont mog @Thompsonz's he has light blue hunter eyes


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> bruh


How are you feeling about getting so fucking brutally mogged. The server collectively can agree I mog you and psl gods jfl


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> How are you feeling about getting so fucking brutally mogged. The server collectively can agree I mog you and psl gods jfl


looks dont matter
i debunked looks theory many times


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> they dont mog @Thompsonz's he has light blue hunter eyes


dm me and your opinion will be disproved lol. I have the best eyes you’ll ever see


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> looks dont matter
> i debunked looks theory many times


JFL at this. I mog you into oblivion sadly


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Second thread on this forum and +80 people watching my threads. I guess the forum can sense the presence of a +7 psl eyes and a +6 psl face


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> JFL at this. I mog you into oblivion sadly


what? you mog me? looks?
we have a beauty contest, i didnt know
by the way, did you read about my personality improving guide? @StrangerDanger have read it and now he is med slayer in sweden

read it too!👍


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> He either sent me a different picture, or you're wrong lmao.
> 
> They're like on the same levels.


No I am sure he sent the same.

The problem is that it’s a selfie which means it’s easy af to fraud just by tilting your head slightly etc.
I tried this myself.
I can take a selfie and my eyes look much much better than they actually look like because of slight fraudings.

And on top of that the selfie distortion also can make the PFL/pfh ratio look better than it actually is

Without seeing his eyes in a pic taken from distance in a neutral angle he can’t say that he mogs Gandy and de poot


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> Second thread on this forum and +80 people watching my threads. I guess the forum can sense the presence of a +7 psl eyes and a +6 psl face


Posts54Reputation29

mate, you got ratiod very hard

take that l


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> what? you mog me? looks?
> we have a beauty contest, i didnt know
> by the way, did you read about my personality improving guide? @StrangerDanger have read it and now he is med slayer in sweden
> 
> read it too!👍


I am dark triad and +6 psl face. I don’t need personality. Would still appreciate a link to the guide as i’m willing to improve myself in every area


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> I am dark triad and +6 psl face. I don’t need personality. Would still appreciate a link to the guide as i’m willing to improve myself in every area


you are dark triad? hmm.. youre eyes a bit too cuckish for that, not to offend they are still pretty
but in femboyish way, have you ever tried to put a dress on yourself? will fit you!
@BigJimsWornOutTires has a complete guide on femboymaxing, @cloUder right now is the best selling femboy in bulgaria because of his guide👍


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> No I am sure he sent the same.
> 
> The problem is that it’s a selfie which means it’s easy af to fraud just by tilting your head slightly etc.
> I tried this myself.
> ...


i literally sent you a pic of my eyes that was taken from a video. Idk how much more ur gonna complain about. I obviously mog the forum and everyone in it. It might be hard to accept the fact that there are other psl gods (me) who mog the other psl gods (wouldn’t call them that as they aren’t in the same category as me)


----------



## Korea (Mar 9, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> No I am sure he sent the same.
> 
> The problem is that it’s a selfie which means it’s easy af to fraud just by tilting your head slightly etc.
> I tried this myself.
> ...


It's true about the distortion making some measuremts & ratios higher.

You can't fraud the medial canthus, eyebrow tilt, and eye shape.

He pretty easily ticks all of those boxes.

In terms off hooding and PFL changes, it would have to be very dramatic for his eye area to get significantly worse IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> It's true about the distortion making some measuremts & ratios higher.
> 
> You can't fraud the medial canthus, eyebrow tilt, and eye shape.
> 
> ...


oh mate, stop it
his eyes are beautiful! im sure one girl will fall in love with them one day


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> you are dark triad? hmm.. youre eyes a bit too cuckish for that, not to offend they are still pretty
> but in femboyish way, have you ever tried to put a dress on yourself? will fit you!
> @BigJimsWornOutTires has a complete guide on femboymaxing, @cloUder right now is the best selling femboy in bulgaria because of his guide👍


So was the personality guide a troll? I have been hearing about shit like NTMaxxing so would 100% give it a look. When it comes to the eyes part, they are the most hunterish eyes you’ll see that are also +7 psl


----------



## Korea (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> oh mate, stop it
> his eyes are beautiful! im sure one girl will fall in love with them one day


Read Again.

I said his eyes are good.


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> oh mate, stop it
> his eyes are beautiful! im sure one girl will fall in love with them one day


ur literally debating with a 15 year old who clearly mogs u in every way imaginable. Sometimes coping is good tho and I wish you the best withnit


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Read Again.
> 
> I said his eyes are good.


good? thats not enough for his eyes
they are.... enchanting, special


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> ur literally debating with a 15 year old who clearly mogs u in every way imaginable. Sometimes coping is good tho and I wish you the best withnit


mogs? looks dont matter i already said that
and im a poker millionaire so i doubt you mog me where it counts for a male


----------



## Korea (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> good? thats not enough for his eyes
> they are.... enchanting, special


Ight, I forget yo ass is autistic.


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 9, 2022)

both dm me, I will decide who has prettier eyes <3


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> i literally sent you a pic of my eyes that was taken from a video. Idk how much more ur gonna complain about. I obviously mog the forum and everyone in it. It might be hard to accept the fact that there are other psl gods (me) who mog the other psl gods (wouldn’t call them that as they aren’t in the same category as me)


From a selfie video jfl.

Just send me the actual video then lmao.

And as I said just post a fucking pic from more distance like a mirror selfie


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> both dm me, I will decide who has prettier eyes <3


I don’t need you to decide it. this is like comparing a psl god (me) to a forum user


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> I don’t need you to decide it. this is like comparing a psl god (me) to a forum user


stop being a cringe narcissist, retard


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> From a selfie video jfl.
> 
> Just send me the actual video then lmao.
> 
> And as I said just post a fucking pic from more distance like a mirror selfie


mirror selfie won’t be able to showcase my mogger eye color jfl. Keep coping while I mog this whole forum


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> stop being a cringe narcissist, retard


I mog you sadly


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> I mog you sadly


yet you are also an obnoxious dumbass, brutal


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

I heard if you are +7 psl eyes you might come off distant and annoying


Harold O'brien said:


> yet you are also an obnoxious dumbass, brutal


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> mirror selfie won’t be able to showcase my mogger eye color jfl. Keep coping while I mog this whole forum


Idc about your eye color I have already seen it and it’s good but not the best.

I want to see your eye shape in a neutral position without selfie distortion 


And stop this childish bullshit that you mog everyone and everything.

An eye area alone means Jack shit if it doesn’t harmonize with your face.

Gandys eyes wouldn’t look as impressive on a face which is much wider than gandys face for example.
So if you were as good looking as you talk why are they the model and not you? And yes you are 15y but I know models even younger jfl


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Idc about your eye color I have already seen it and it’s good but not the best.
> 
> I want to see your eye shape in a neutral position without selfie distortion
> 
> ...


idk if you know but I am 15 so I can’t model. The second pic I sent you (the pic from video) is from a neutral angle. How can you say it’s not the best eye color when less than 1% of the population have anything even close to it


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> my eyes are literally best eyes you’ll see. Just look at the pfl. I pfl mog literally everyone in this world


Tfw When you let narcy teens who figured out the psl ideals into this forum

Which mod did it?!


----------



## Korea (Mar 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Tfw When you let narcy teens who figured out the psl ideals into this forum
> 
> Which mod did it?!


Wait what?

Is this an 18+ forum???


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Mar 9, 2022)

@Thompsonz send me your eyes bro


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> @Thompsonz send me your eyes bro


no
my eyes dont matter


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Lmfao for you to right this much essays over a kids eye area, damn it must be good
> 
> @imogurfamilia Dm me son, you'll be forever grateful you did


u have to dm me first. Why did u fucking word it like that tho


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> @Thompsonz send me your eyes bro


he won’t he is high inhib and knows he gets mogged


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Wait what?
> 
> Is this an 18+ forum???


No lol


----------



## StrangerDanger (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> good? thats not enough for his eyes
> they are.... enchanting, special


i saw them they are very good but not on your level


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> i saw them they are very good but not on your level


your trolling


----------



## StrangerDanger (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> your trolling


no im not


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> i saw them they are very good but not on your level


I didn’t ask for ur opinion as u and an another dude are sucking his dick. The opinion I trust here the most is Korea’s


----------



## StrangerDanger (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> I didn’t ask for ur opinion as u and an another dude are sucking his dick. The opinion I trust here the most is Korea’s


Korea hasnt seen his eye area its insane


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 9, 2022)

they just look like eyes, not impressed ngl. you hyped them up too much


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> they just look like eyes, not impressed ngl. you hyped them up too much


I didn’t dm you my eyes. If anyone did they doxxed me lol


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 9, 2022)

Lmfao look at all the incels hurrying in here to get a glimspe of chads eye area  @Korea

On a side note, what the fuck is this childish behavior

Muh muh i mog gandy and de poot.

Take an unfrauded pic in different angles and we'll reevaluate

@germanlooks


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Korea hasnt seen his eye area its insane


@Thompsonz send @Korea ur eyes and let him decide who mogd


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> I didn’t dm you my eyes. If anyone did they doxxed me lol


sorry I can't leak the contents of pms, it's against the rules 🤐


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> @Thompsonz send @Korea ur eyes and let him decide who mogd


you mog
stfu dog idc about this narcy shit im a shitposter


----------



## Korea (Mar 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Lmfao look at all the incels hurrying in here to get a glimspe of chads eye area  @Korea


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Like flies.

I'm special tho, he tagged me


----------



## StrangerDanger (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> you mog
> stfu dog idc about this narcy shit im a shitposter


no he doesnt


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 9, 2022)

@Korea IM HAVING PEOPLE PM ME TO GET A GLIMPSE OF OP'S EYE AREA HOLY SHIT


IM CONVINCED INCELS LIKE CHAD MORE THAN STACY DOES








@looksmaxxer234 @germanlooks


----------



## Korea (Mar 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> @Korea IM HAVING PEOPLE PM ME TO GET A GLIMPSE OF OP'S EYE AREA HOLY SHIT


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> @Korea IM HAVING PEOPLE PM ME TO GET A GLIMPSE OF OP'S EYE AREA HOLY SHIT
> 
> 
> IM CONVINCED INCELS LIKE CHAD MORE THAN STACY DOES
> ...


Same haha


----------



## StrangerDanger (Mar 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> @Korea IM HAVING PEOPLE PM ME TO GET A GLIMPSE OF OP'S EYE AREA HOLY SHIT
> 
> 
> IM CONVINCED INCELS LIKE CHAD MORE THAN STACY DOES
> ...


they can just join James discord he has posted his eye area there before


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> Like flies.
> 
> I'm special tho, he tagged me


ME TOO





Im part of the cool kids rating clique now🆒


----------



## Korea (Mar 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> ME TOO
> View attachment 1583689
> 
> Im part of the cool kids rating clique now🆒


To ya long enough son!

Welcome to the clique!!! 

EDIT: You a hoe ass nigga, LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> To ya long enough son!
> 
> Welcome to the clique!!!


@germanlooks im going to be objective here

He sent me his eye area. Two different pics. He seems to be frauding a little bit but other than some assymetry

Yea It's about De Poot/Salih/Gandy tier. It's not as aspie and menacing as poots but it's insane.

+Eye color halo

Holy shit chads.org


----------



## Korea (Mar 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> @germanlooks im going to be objective here
> 
> He sent me his eye area, he seems to be frauding a little bit but other than some assymetry
> 
> Yea It's about De Poot/Salih/Gandy tier. It's not as aspie and menacing as poots but it's insane.


No. 

But yea, I said the same thing.


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> No.
> 
> But yea, I said the same thing.


Not Salih tier tbh

But insane medial canthus and pfl. Gandy eye mogs him his prime, eyes had better limbal ring to pupis contrast and were more vibrant

Lighting frauding yes, he's up there with Gandy minus his assymetry


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> @germanlooks im going to be objective here
> 
> He sent me his eye area. Two different pics. He seems to be frauding a little bit but other than some assymetry
> 
> ...


Gandy and Salih Have better medial canthus and gandy also better color.
De poot has a sharper eye shape and I can already see based on his lower eyelids that his bones around the eyes aren’t as great as de poots

But yes he has top tier eyes, but imo he doesn’t mog the PSL gods till he proves it with a non selfie pix


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 9, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Gandy and Salih Have better medial canthus and gandy also better color.
> De poot has a sharper eye shape and I can already see based on his lower eyelids that his bones around the eyes aren’t as great as de poots
> 
> But yes he has top tier eyes, but imo he doesn’t mog the PSL gods till he proves it with a non selfie pix


His lower eyelid is more rounded and I can tell he's furrowing and angle frauding hard.

You can tell his orbital rims aren't as forward grown as these eye moggers

And yea his eye area isnt as angular or lateral canthii as high as de poot.

Also assymetry.

And Salih and Gandy both eye color mog him. His green isn't light enough

but top tier eye area , circa 9/10 imo or slightly lower


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> His lower eyelid is more rounded and I can tell he's furrowing and angle frauding hard.
> 
> You can tell his orbital rims aren't as forward grown as these eye moggers
> 
> ...


Don’t get why he doesn’t just post a fucking pic from distance if he is so sure that his eyes are the best of all time.
Shouldn’t be too much to ask for if he claims such things


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 9, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Don’t get why he doesn’t just post a fucking pic from distance if he is so sure that his eyes are the best of all time.
> Shouldn’t be too much to ask for if he claims such things


He's just narcy and looking for validation.

Not trying to pick on him, he's only 15. I sense he's frauding hard


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> he's only 15


Not sure if even that is true jfl


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 9, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Not sure if even that is true jfl


Lol you might be right

I need to see it from different angles

Profile view too would be ideal to see his maxillary and orbital rim growth

If we throw someone like Jorge Del Rio Romero in there with his insta pic he doesnt really come close. Eye color nor lashes are as impressive

but then ages Jorge frauds hard

We need more samples to come to a conclusion about OPs eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> can pm trusted users. Not posting here tho


can u pm?


----------



## Enfant terrible (Mar 9, 2022)

this guy baited you all


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> this guy baited you all


I literally pm’ed my eye area to +15 people and almost all of them agree my eyes are up there with psl gods


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

pm me idk how to do it first


SteelTitan said:


> can u pm?


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Not sure if even that is true jfl


am I too much of a mogger?


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Lol you might be right
> 
> I need to see it from different angles
> 
> ...


You don’t need more samples jfl. They are the best eyes in the world. Only Atesh can compete with them


----------



## curlyheadjames (Mar 9, 2022)

Kroker said:


> @curlyheadjames eye area looks close to OP


my eye area looks like shit not even gonna lie
i need surgery 





















lol i used to tint my brows 




Your browser is not able to display this video.




WATCH THE VIDEO IF YOU DARE


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

do a jump scare warning next time


curlyheadjames said:


> my eye area looks like shit not even gonna lie
> i need surgery
> View attachment 1583816
> View attachment 1583817
> ...


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

I would think I would be frauding hard too tbh. Best eye area I’ve ever seen


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> How much does eye area actually matter? I’m 15 and have better eyes than all top models just curious what is the height/psl I need to reach to be a gigaslayer.


also can anyone actually answer this question please? I genuinely am curious what I need to achieve


----------



## Enfant terrible (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> I literally pm’ed my eye area to +15 people and almost all of them agree my eyes are up there with psl gods


individual features dont matter
who cares about your eyes if the rest fo your face is shit for example


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> individual features dont matter
> who cares about your eyes if the rest fo your face is shit for example


The rest of my face isn’t shit. My only faults are my chin isn’t forward protruding enough (being fixed rapidly), and i’m not as tall as I want to be (5’11 rn). I’m just asking what do I need to become a gigaslayer


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> individual features dont matter
> who cares about your eyes if the rest fo your face is shit for example


this


----------



## Mik (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Mik said:


> View attachment 1583890


about what


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

do I mog the whole forum btw? Sorry if I do, I didn’t choose my genetics


----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> omfg my copy 1/2


3


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

FAKEDRIP said:


> 3


i have to th to understand
....
elab


----------



## Mik (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> about what


Doubt you mog the forum or any model


----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> my eyes are literally best eyes you’ll see. Just look at the pfl. I pfl mog literally everyone in this world


pics nigger


----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> i have to th to understand
> ....
> elab


life


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Mik said:


> Doubt you mog the forum or any model


pm, I’ll show you my eyes (best eyes you’ll ever see)


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

FAKEDRIP said:


> pics nigger


i only dm trusted members with IQ’s above 2 digits


----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> i only dm trusted members with IQ’s above 2 digits


i mog ur eye area


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

FAKEDRIP said:


> i mog ur eye area


you do 
ive seen his


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

FAKEDRIP said:


> i mog ur eye area


u don’t dm ur eyes to @Korea and let him compare


----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> you do
> ive seen his


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

dm ur eyes to @Korea and let him tell u I mog u


Thompsonz said:


> you do
> ive seen his


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 9, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> dm ur eyes to @Korea and let him tell u I mog u


i have t50 bug eyes


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> i have t50 bug eyes


u don’t, I know ur self deprecating as a way to seem like u can compete with me normally. Ur high inhib and I mog u


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

bump. PM if you’re trusted and want to see my eyes. 

Don’t jerk off to them as I’m only 15.


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

@Lorsss move this to the Best of Best, today is a historical day in the looksmax community .

A psl god (me) has arrived to mog the whole forum


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 9, 2022)

I just realized @Amnesia viewed this thread.

I mog u tho. A new psl god has arrived


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 10, 2022)

bump


----------



## Deleted member 15577 (Mar 10, 2022)

@Pendejo @AscendingHero seriously tho how is this not seen as spamming? Low effort troll who ruins offtopic by spam bumping his own shitty threads to the top


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 10, 2022)

SMESH said:


> @Pendejo @AscendingHero seriously tho how is this not seen as spamming? Low effort troll who ruins offtopic by spam bumping his own shitty threads to the top


bro get off my dick


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 10, 2022)

200th reply


----------



## Boxingfan (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 11, 2022)

Boxingfan said:


> View attachment 1585826


i mog so fucking hard lmao


----------



## Boxingfan (Mar 11, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> i mog so fucking hard lmao


Post pic


----------



## Pendejo (Mar 11, 2022)

SMESH said:


> @Pendejo @AscendingHero seriously tho how is this not seen as spamming? Low effort troll who ruins offtopic by spam bumping his own shitty threads to the top


I don’t moderate Offtopic.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 11, 2022)

Boxingfan said:


> View attachment 1585826


mogs op
whats your eyecolor?


----------



## Boxingfan (Mar 11, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> mogs op
> whats your eyecolor?


My eyes are hazel


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 11, 2022)

Boxingfan said:


> My eyes are hazel


you mog op, he has average green eyes just hooded


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 11, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> I don’t moderate Offtopic.


even if u did, u can't ban me. I am the new chad of the forum. Also me and @AlexBrown84 are friends


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 11, 2022)

Boxingfan said:


> Post pic


pm me first ill send it to you


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 11, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> mogs op
> whats your eyecolor?


its hazel im assuming


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 11, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> you mog op, he has average green eyes just hooded


how are they average.? ur coping so fucking hard. Message ur eyes to @Korea or stop talking in my threads u delusional mogee


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 11, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> View attachment 1587152


thats sean o pry. I mog his eyes into oblivion tho lmaoo


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Mar 11, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> thats sean o pry. I mog his eyes into oblivion tho lmaoo


dont believe you XD


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 11, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> dont believe you XD


pm me and ask for my eye area, i mog his into oblivion


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Mar 11, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> pm me and ask for my eye area, i mog his into oblivion


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 11, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> View attachment 1587168


i mog him


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Mar 11, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> i mog him


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 13, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> View attachment 1587207


i dont get it


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Mar 13, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> i dont get it


imogurfamilia​Knowledgable​


----------



## imogurfamilia (Mar 13, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> imogurfamilia​Knowledgable​


what do u mean


----------



## Racky (Jun 23, 2022)

Korea said:


> You can't fraud the medial canthus and eye shape.


@Prettyboy with his eyeliner in hand begs to disagree



Spoiler: More seriously



I have actually come up with a few ways to fraud medial canthus. It’s only useful if you have very specific (similar to mine) features though and your medial canthus is already ok, but I guess it's worth sharing if someone like that just happens to read this. Might be completely useless

The first method is to increase hooding. if you already have a decent medial canthus, increasing the hooding around that area to the point where the lacrimal caruncle is almost covered makes it seem like the medial canthus is longer and sharper. My progress here shows that:

That was an unforeseen end result of my ice hooding. You can see how the hooding gradually makes the medial canthus seem sharper.

but obviously you need to already have the genetics for that specific kind of hooding(I don’t know how you call it, *it’s not epicanthal folds*) and an ok medial canthus. So it’s not for everyone. You can see in the first picture where I was 12 that I already had that kind of hooding, so if I increased fat in that region it would cover the lacrimal caruncle a bit and create that fold.

The second method is to use eyeliner, which foids already do, just search "inner corner eyeliner"




Obviously as a man this is unacceptable regardless of what people like @Prettyboy will tell you. But if *you build onto the first method* and/or have hooding similar to mine, you can actually subtly add 1-2 mm to your medial canthus by drawing a small line starting from the end of your fold. If you do it well and don’t exaggerate too much, won’t be noticeable that it’s eyeliner, it will just seem like your fold is just longer and deeper and the line is part of the shadow[ISPOILER](at least that's the case with dark skin, someone with lighter skin might have to use some kind of beige color instead of black, depends on the color of the shadow created by the fold)[/ISPOILER]. On the eye area even a mm goes a long way imo. @Prettyboy might be able to add more on how to subtly(or not) fraud inner eye corners through makeupmaxxing. I haven't actually tried myself this is just theory.

only a few can benefit from what I just said. @Aeonxdro is the only person on this forum I have seen who maybe can. And then there are a few people I have seen online like this guy :




But honestly this is so subtle and specific to people who already have a decent base, that it might be a useless softmaxxing idea...

another theorical idea. In this thread, it's talked about how bimatoprost, used to improve eyelashes, can have a side effect where there is some darkening around the eye area, that ends up looking like "desirable natural eyeliner" according to the OP, rather than like typical undesirable periocular hyperpigmentation. Maybe purposely darkening a small part of the region around the end of the fold using a drug like this can help fraud a more defined and longer medial canthus, given that you build onto the hooding I talked about earlier. I suspect @AscendingHero or @enchanted_elixir might know some about this here.


----------



## Jamesothy (Jun 23, 2022)

imogurfamilia said:


> can pm trusted users. Not posting here tho


Then don't make the f*cking thread. Sh*tbird.


----------

